# Script/Régulier/Automatique/SimulationTouche



## LaFlute (6 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Alors voilà mon souhait :

J'ai un VLC ouvert avec, à l'intérieur, plusieurs flux audio présents dans la liste de lecture
.
Un de ces flux est joué par le VLC. Comme ce sont des flux qui n'ont techniquement pas de fin, le VLC ne passe jamais au suivant.

Je souhaiterai un moyen pour que, par exemple, toutes les minutes , le VLC change le flux en lecture.

Avec Cronnix, j'arrive à lancer un script tout les minutes (par exemple ouvrir une instance de VLC toute les minutes) mais je ne sais pas trop quoi mettre comme script qui permettrait de faire l'action "Suivant" dans VLC ce qui permettrait au VLC de jouer le flux suivant présent dans la liste de lecture.

J'ai tenté de changer le raccourci "Suivant' de VLC en mettant la lettre "R" puis de faire jouer un script Applescript qui simule la touche R par Cronnix mais ca ne semble pas activer la fonction "Suivant" de VLC. Pourtant ca me tape bien un R quand je mets mon curseur dans un fichier text.

Je suis ouvert à toute solution qui me permettrait d'arriver à mes fins.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## zeltron54 (6 Octobre 2016)

bonjour,
VLC est scriptable avec applescript.
Donc un simple script peu faire suivant style:

tell application "VLC"  
   next "list" 
end tell

 Tu lances le script à ta convenance, ou tu inclus une boucle avec tempo.... Etc...


----------

